

Anita Sarkeesian, Video Game Critic, Cancels Speech After Threats of Massacre - llamataboot
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/16/technology/gamergate-women-video-game-threats-anita-sarkeesian.html

======
archagon
Main thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8458865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8458865)

------
aeturnum
At the time I write this, one of two other responses is, "good riddance." How
does this make sense to anyone? How can anyone look at this kind of thuggish
behavior and celebrate its results? I often disagree with Sarkeesian's
critiques, but all of the abuse she has gotten is beyond the pale.

I could understand (though not condone) when there were one or two outspoken
women complaining about being harassed were dismissed as provocateurs. That
has not been the situation for some time. Would anyone here want to join a
community that behaves like this?

~~~
dang
A bunch of troll accounts were created to comment on this and related threads.
We've banned them.

It's good to see that their comments were all downvoted before we got to them.

